# Nubian triplets 3-16



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Our first goat birth. It went very well, and Mist is a great mom.
Two does and one buck! She did great!

The Doe's Secret Code of Honor is so true. She waited until a thunderstorm came through to have the babies! The sire's name is Storm Chaser. haha










Buck kid










Doe kid 1










Doe kid 2


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Very very cute!!! Congrats!! Are you keeping them?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw they are too cute! Congratulations!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I wish I could, but need to sell them once weaned to keep my feed bill down. Although the doeling with the white tail tip is so tempting to keep


----------



## r_whiting (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats on the triplets! I am still interested in buying a couple. What is the one with the black stripe?


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

r_whiting said:


> Congrats on the triplets! I am still interested in buying a couple. What is the one with the black stripe?


Thanks, that one with the black stripe down his back is the buck  I love his coloring.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

What cuties!  I'm glad they're doing well!


----------



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

So very adorable! Love the ears. :fireworks: Congratulations


----------



## FunnyNudders (Apr 16, 2013)

Awww simply beautiful, congrats!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I love them so much. Baby goats are so addicting, I love sitting with them and watching/socializing with them. They are already very used to people


----------



## cbairrogers (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats on the Trips! They're beautiful!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats! Very cute!


----------

